# London to Land's End routes



## carlpie (15 Mar 2008)

Planning on jumping on the bike and cycling to Lands End from home in West London this Easter - just for something to do while the wife's away.

Anyone suggest any breathtaking routes?....(that's always funny)


----------



## vernon (15 Mar 2008)

carlpie said:


> Planning on jumping on the bike and cycling to Lands End from home in West London this Easter - just for something to do while the wife's away.
> 
> Anyone suggest any breathtaking routes?....(that's always funny)



Try using http://www.viamichelin.com and the cycle option when choosing a route to get some suggestions.


----------



## carlpie (16 Mar 2008)

Ah, the website I've been looking for all this time. 

Cheers 

Changed my mind on the route - going to train it to LE and to see how far I can get in three days.


----------



## Alan Biles (20 Mar 2008)

Given the weather this weekend you'd be better off catching a train north and having the wind behind you. 

A


----------



## carlpie (26 Mar 2008)

That's exactly what I told the guys started out at Lands End for JOGs at the same time I was leaving there for London.


----------

